
Show HN: GetRichQuick – A free ICO generator - gpalayer
https://betoken.fund/getrichquick/create/
======
gammateam
Why does it convert everything to DAI and not let people pay with DAI? Seems
really backwards:

“hey here are these 42 tokens we accept but no stablecoins

Although we convert to a stablecoin”

That actually does make this funnier, since it even accepts Maker, which is
the governance token for DAI, but no DAI

Looking forward to seeing how much gas this uses, this might be more fully
featured than the OpenZeppelin contract

~~~
zefram_l
It does support DAI payment, maybe you missed it in the dropdown? It's between
Chainlink & Substratum :) TUSD is also supported I think

------
sebst
Inappropriate market timing ;)

~~~
mimixco
Indeed. I think the general consensus is that ICO's are dead in light of the
current securities requirements.

~~~
zefram_l
Which makes it a good time to start poking fun at ICOs, which is what
GetRichQuick is doing, right?

~~~
tanseydavid
I thought it was going to make me rich with a 32x32 icon. :(

~~~
jansan
Exactly, time to use the word "ICO" for what it was initially intended for.
Good old icons, but only bitmap and no larger than 256x256 pixels.

